# HELP!! Moldy coco coir???



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 26, 2011)

We filled Squirts (new) 4x8 enclosure with new coco coir about 1 week ago - it hasn't been stirred since as he is not in it just yet. We have plants growing on one end with a florescent tube light on for a majority of the day. We noticed today there is a thin layer of (what seems to be) white mold over the top layer. Does it need to be completely removed from the enclosure or is it safe to just mix it in? Or is it okay to just remove the top layer?? Not sure what caused this - would it be from no regular lights over the enclosure? Here are two pics - not sure if you can make it out or not.
Thank you!
-C


----------



## ewam (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get it is there mold all over the top layer of the enclosure because that doesn't seem right and mold is caused by being wet and not ever drying. From what I see it doesn't look like mold unless I'm looking at the wrong thing. Mold kind of looks like a thick spider web.

And also mold shouldn't go into balls like that it's usually spreads over the top layer and it should be flat.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 26, 2011)

If it's moist, it needs to be kept warm, too! Otherwise, it will go moldy! The best thing to do is put it in a container...add boiling water and let it sit for half an hour or so! Then drain all the water you can...then let it bake in the sun for awhile before putting it back in the enclosure!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 26, 2011)

We are pretty sure it's definitely mold at this point. It is wet underneath that top layer from when we first put it in just the top layer has dried out from not stirring or rewetting. We just are not sure if its safe for the tortoise to just be mixed in or if it needs to be completely taken out and if it could be caused by not having lighting in there just the wet coco coir itself.


----------



## ewam (Sep 26, 2011)

If you take out all the top layer and the layer that was touching that layer it will be fine.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd clean it, throw it in a black trash bag, and set it outside for awhile.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

That's strange, mine has never done that. I mix mine up alot, looking for poopies, with my handy dandy tortie pooper scooper, maybe that's why!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 26, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> That's strange, mine has never done that. I mix mine up alot, looking for poopies, with my handy dandy tortie pooper scooper, maybe that's why!



Yeah we have NEVER had this problem. The only mold we've ever seen is if a piece of Mazuri gets trapped under the food slate over night, but we check everyday. I think this happened due to being so moist and then in the dark... We haven't moved anything into the enclosure yet (lights, hides, etc) besides plants we are trying to establish and just happened to notice this while putting a new plant in. 

Just a little weary of the effects of mold on a tort - don't wanna take a chance of anything happening from it - but a 4x8 enclosure uses A LOT of coco coir to replace if not necessary.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

I bet because it was dark! If it were me, I wouldn't take any chances either, I would remove that top layer as others have suggested. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2011)

One of the benefits of coco coir is that it does not mold. If you are getting mold there has to be something else mixed in there. I've never had this happen and I leave it wet and dark all the time. I have a whole bunch of enclosures set up with coco coir for when I get lots of babies all at once. Sometimes they sit vacant and untouched for a couple of months or more. I also shut the lights off, since it would be senseless to heat and empty enclosure. I keep the coir damp or wet because it helps humidify the whole room. I have never grown any kind of mold or fungus or anything else.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mold is not something to mess with. There are a lot of different kinds and some can grow with low moisture. It will grow anywhere and spread quickly. The spores are a huge problem, they are microscopic and spread with a tiny bit of air motion. Be very careful.

If you have a vacumn with a HEPA filter and a face mask;
Put on the facemask. Put everything into a plastic bag. Vacumn the whole enclosure including walls and roof (if present), even if you see nothing still put the vacumn head over it. Wipe everything with 10% bleach, wait 30 minutes. Wipe everything with 3% hydrogen peroxide. Put on heat lamps to make sure everything is dry.

Then start over.

I am no expert on turtles, but I know a lot about molds.


----------

